
Rising ‘Dark Net’ May Spell Trouble for Google, Facebook, Says Goldman - techmagus
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/rising-dark-net-may-spell-trouble-for-google-facebook-says-goldman-2017-07-13
======
HelloNurse
Interesting angle on privacy: if you don't allow your personal information to
be harvested, you are a spoilsport and you threaten the livelihood of Google
and Facebook.

I hope this article is a dishonest propaganda effort (supporting USA espionage
agencies, internet ad sellers, brick and mortar drug dealers, etc.), because
the alternative, that someone earnestly thinks corporate greed is a priority
and personal rights are a problem, is more horrifying.

